# Building Off Grid Solar



## solomar (8 mo ago)

I am in the process of designing and building an off grid small,and hopefully portable system with 6 - 100 watt monocrystalline and 5-6 130AH batteries. 

I am in the process of getting the PV wire and the crimping tools.


The standard PV wire is 10# which is fine for 100W panels, and apparently fine for the generic chinese MPPT controller (that is really PWM).
The input and outputs are internal screw type connections (theres probably another name for them). But.. the connector wire inputs only look big enough for 30A 10# wire! (Maybe 12#)

Ideally the panels would go to a fused junction box, and from there about 60A would go to the 80A rated inputs. 
I want to keep this at 12v (parellel everything) since I have uses for 12v as well as the inverter output. 

Ideally I want this system to be configuarble. All panels/batteries to run a camping setup, detachable parts for 1-2 cells/batteries in different areas when needed. My guess Is that I would need ture MPPT for a single function setup, changeable to 2-3 units with these cheap PWM controllers .

The main question is where anyone has worked with a PV system with such 'issues' and whether there are palns/schematics/ advice for building what is needed. 

I am not adverse to building required circuitry with components, but may prefer complete units if sufficient for needs.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Try diysolarforum.com for more knowledge that you can spend hours reading.


----------



## solomar (8 mo ago)

A hearty thank you!

A good source is better than a quick answer


----------

